# Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim announced



## SFF Chronicles News (Oct 20, 2013)

*13th December 2010 04:25 PM*

Darren Allan







 Bethesda has announced the next instalment in the Elder Scrolls RPG series, to follow on from the highly acclaimed Oblivion (which was released four years ago now, believe it or not, time flies when you’re limb hacking).

 Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim will be released on the Xbox, PS3 and PC formats, on November 11th next year, 11/11/11.

 Todd Howard, Game Director on the project, commented: “It’s exciting finally to announce the game. We’ve been working for many years on Skyrim and the technology behind it. A new Elder Scrolls game has been a long time coming, and we can’t wait to show it off.”

 Thus far, an opening trailer has been put up on the main Elder Scrolls website, but it doesn’t reveal very much, save that dragons are involved in the story. The only other revelation regarding the game seems to be that it will use an all-new graphics engine, as reported by Ars Technica.

 Bethesda has certainly done a good job of keeping this one quiet, considering that it’s less than a year away from release now.


----------

